# Just bought a 2011 Fuji Roubaix 1.0



## MonstaMatt

any recommendations on equipment or tips? thanks !


----------



## alien4fish

Ive got the 2011 3.0
the only the thing i added was a cateye wireless and shimano clipless, My bike needs Nothing else (so far)


----------



## MonstaMatt

Yea I was about to get the 3.0 but I liked the 1.0 components better


----------



## smoothie7

I have a 3.0 and love it. Haven't had a single problem. Get out and enjoy it!!


----------



## SmilesAllDay

Matt, how are you liking your bike so far? I just put a down payment on one and I was looking for more reviews.


----------



## ammodawg

I just bought a 1.0 yesterday and got a 10 mile ride in before the rain hit. Very comfortable and I love the full 105 gruppo. I added 105 pedals and my Garmin 500.


----------



## gucho

I bought this one, a 2010 ACR 2.0 equipped mainly wit 105, except the cranks FSA Gossamer, the wheels Nuvatec and the brake calipers Tektro. Yesterday made a 20 miles first ride, and she doesn't dissapointed. Everything work flawlesly, for a 800 bucks bike, she perform like a $2,000.00 one.


----------



## jfgarcia71

*2011 Fuji Roubaix 1.0 with SRAM*

Hi everybody, 
new to the roadbike forum (and roadbiking as well). I purchased a 2011 Fuji last year and mine came with SRAM rival components. (Performance Bike). I was wondering if anyone else has purchased such a bike?

Thanks.


----------



## tammynken

Gucho, I bought the 2010 acr 3.0, 105 rear end and tiagra front and brakes...love the bike!! I liked the 2.0 as well, but I just liked the color combo better on the 3.0, Can't believe I just said I bought a bike because of the paint!!?? Anyways enjoy!! you got a nice bike for a great price, I paid 925 for my 3.0 a year ago this month!!!, I think the 2.0 was MSRP'ed around 1600 or so if I remember!!! I've changed out the saddle and am looking at upgrading wheels as I type. Performance has Easton EA90 LTD (their exclusive) on sale for 599, reg 899...seem like good wheels, but a few people on this site have been dissing Easton, so now I'm running a little scared!

Ken


----------



## GoBrown

MonstaMatt said:


> any recommendations on equipment or tips? thanks !


Add some water bottle cages, clipless pedals and a saddle pack (with tubes, CO2, etc.). Haven't had any issues with my Roubaix 2.0, so I can't complain.


----------



## 00XJCO

Great looking bike, sounds like you got a great price on that one!


----------



## Tripleblack

tammynken said:


> Gucho, I bought the 2010 acr 3.0, 105 rear end and tiagra front and brakes...love the bike!! I liked the 2.0 as well, but I just liked the color combo better on the 3.0, Can't believe I just said I bought a bike because of the paint!!?? Anyways enjoy!! you got a nice bike for a great price, I paid 925 for my 3.0 a year ago this month!!!, I think the 2.0 was MSRP'ed around 1600 or so if I remember!!! I've changed out the saddle and am looking at upgrading wheels as I type. Performance has Easton EA90 LTD (their exclusive) on sale for 599, reg 899...seem like good wheels, but a few people on this site have been dissing Easton, so now I'm running a little scared!
> 
> Ken


Haha, fello ACR owners!

I bought an ACR 1.0 in March of 2011 for about $950, which was my first road bike. It came with a Rival FD, brakes and shifters along with a Force RD and gossamer crank. I too have swapped out some parts on it. I've swapped out the components for 2011 Sram Red, swapped out the stem and post for Ritchey WCS carbon (for the looks haha ), and put a Prologo saddle on it, among a few other things.

Although I've bought a few other bikes since then, I still very much enjoy taking it out for a spin... In fact I'd have to say my ACR is my favorite of my bikes!


----------

